# Does your hav sleep in your bed?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

If yes,
1. Don't you worry the puppy will roll off the edge?
2. Does the puppy dig and dig in your bedding to make a nest for himself?
3. Does the puppy jump on your face from time to time?
4. At what age did the puppy start sleeping with you?
5. Is it possible to train the pup to sleep at the foot of your bed and if so, how?

Thanks in advance for your wisdom.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, Lizzie sleeps with us. She started sleeping with us at about a year, I guess. At first, she slept at the foot of the bed and one night she fell off. I then started putting her between my and my husbands pillows. We have a king size bed and each use a standard size pillow so the amount of room between us is perfect for her. 

Yes, she does occasionally dig and for some reason I always get her butt in my face!!! She then takes her nose and pushes the covers down the bed.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker's been sleeping on the bed with us since he was 6 mos. old. I bought a quilted throw to put at the foot of the bed and he sleeps on it. We have a padded fabric bench at the foot of the bed and have never worried about him falling off as the bench would catch him. That was a needless worry for us as he's never fallen (so far). He uses the bench to get down from the bed. Every once in awhile he likes to sleep on the floor,but will want back on the bed later. We're thinking about getting doggie steps for him so he can get back up by himself. As far as digging, occasionally he'll dig on his throw before settling down. Tucker falls asleep downstairs and DH brings him up and puts him on the bed. Most night he goes right back to sleep immediately.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both dogs have always slept in bed with us. Kodi slept in his sherpa bag for a while, then in bed with us. Shelby has slept in our bed since day one. Kodi sleeps between our pillows or on my pillow. Shelby starts out at the foot of the bed, but usually ends up right next to me. They have not fallen off the bed, but DH accidentally kicked Kodi off once.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*gotta finally ask*

They have not fallen off the bed, but DH accidentally kicked Kodi off once.[/QUOTE]

DH means Dear Husband, no? occurs to me I've never asked and I know I used to think LOL meant lots of love. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

We sometimes let Jasmine sleep with us, usually after we've been out late at night and don't want to put her right back in her crate .

1. Don't you worry the puppy will roll off the edge? I worry more about kicking her off but our bed has rugs on the floor around most sides. One time I woke up and she was on the floor - don't know how she got there, though!
2. Does the puppy dig and dig in your bedding to make a nest for himself? Yep! So cute.
3. Does the puppy jump on your face from time to time? Haha, yes. A lot.
4. At what age did the puppy start sleeping with you? Around four months old. It's only on "special" occasions, though.
5. Is it possible to train the pup to sleep at the foot of your bed and if so, how? Not sure. I would think it might be difficult. My sister's dog starts off at her feet and sneaks up during the night. Jasmine prefers to sleep down at the foot of the bed, as does our other dog and our cat.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I was wondering what DH meant, thanks! LOL! :-D

When Cass was tiny, I was afraid she would get hurt, falloff, or pee in the bed. let her sleep with us when I knew she could jump off herself. I think a week or so ago, she fell off because she kept insisting on sleeping on the outside edge of me. Then she wanted to sleep between my legs, and I don't like that because I move my legs alot and get too hot. She does do that nesting thing too. We have a king too and it's great when she sleeps in the middle like last night! She crawls over my neck in the morning. I just this week got out our step stool and now she can get on the bed by herself, but the only good place for it is right next to my night table, so I risk her jumping on top of me if I'm in bed before her!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy is crazy about the digging and snorting in the bed. She lays of her side though and digs with her front paws. She's manic about it too. It's not just a gentle little dig dig lay down, it's dig dig dig snort dig dig dig snort for a long time. I thought she was crazy. Charlie doesn't do this. He lays calmly for a while and then hops down to sleep on the floor. Lucy remains in bed with us. She Wales me up by crawling on my face and licking me. I love it. We're both sleepy and warm and it's great cuddle time. When she really wants me up, she nibbles on my ear lobe.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DH = dear husband for lack of a better phrase, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny you should mention this...I just let my two puppies sleep in bed with me last night. They just turned 3 mos. old. They have been sharing a crate just fine, but the last few nights they have been panting and whining, a little bit restless throughout the night. I think it's because we have had a drastic change in temps in our area and they are hot! Anyway, I let them out about midnight last night and they slept just fine on the bed. One up by my head, one by my feet. Yes I am scared that they will fall out. I have carpeted floors and a bench at the foot of my bed, but it still worries me. They did not dig in the bedding they settled right in. They didn't get up for the rest of the night, and when the alarm went off they weren't in any big hurry to get up. I have been putting them in bed with me when we get up each morning for a few minutes, and they always act crazy and lick my face and run all over. It is so fun, I call it puppy frenzy. I guess I will play it by ear, but since I knew going in that I wanted them to sleep with me eventually I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, they both sleep with us at puppy stage. Dexter was the digger when he was little, he doesn't dig anymore. My suggestion would be to get him something to dig on (like a little blanket) so he can nest. 

No I was not afraid of them falling off. I do not allow them to sleep under the covers. No they do not get in my face, if they do, they want something...like wanting to go outside. Listen and watch for their body language and sounds for lots of clues to reading your pup.

Sometimes, Dexter would check to see if I was asleep and I would fake it, to see what he was doing. 

They sleep where they want to on the bed. They usually go to a place they will not be bothered...at foot of bed.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Diann said:


> Lucy is crazy about the digging and snorting in the bed. She lays of her side though and digs with her front paws. She's manic about it too. It's not just a gentle little dig dig lay down, it's dig dig dig snort dig dig dig snort for a long time. I thought she was crazy. Charlie doesn't do this. He lays calmly for a while and then hops down to sleep on the floor. Lucy remains in bed with us. She Wales me up by crawling on my face and licking me. I love it. We're both sleepy and warm and it's great cuddle time. When she really wants me up, she nibbles on my ear lobe.


Kinda like this? Dig dig snort snort...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes he does, but he did start out in a crate on a chair by my bed.

1. Don't you worry the puppy will roll off the edge?
*
I certainly did. Brody always got really excited when he was let up on top of the bed. He'd run around like nuts and had no sense of where the edge of the bed was. I had to watch him like a hawk. I actually did have to slowly acclimate him to being up on the bed by starting out with him up there for a few minutes playing before putting him into the crate to sleep and then gradually extending that time.* *I also worried about rolling over on him or kicking him out of the bed.

Just last night Brody was sleeping at the end of the bed on his back and he was fairly close to the edge of the bed. He rolled over and right off the bed. He looked rather shocked by that turn of affairs.

When he was little he wouldn't try to jump up or off the bed which made things easier. It was only when he was close to a year that he really started jumping off the bed on his own and while he can jump up on the bed by himself he still won't, but he will use the stool I have next to the bed for that purpose. I still do worry about booting him off the bed or rolling onto him, but I think I actually sleep less restlessly with him in it.
*
2. Does the puppy dig and dig in your bedding to make a nest for himself?
*
He does this a little bit, mainly when he decides to go sleep in amongst my pillows or when he nestles himself in between my back, the pillows and the top of the sheets. He's not too bad with it though. My parents' Bichon could do the nesting/circling thing for ages (to the point of it getting annoying).*

3. Does the puppy jump on your face from time to time?
*
When we first get to bed he's super excited and jumpy. He plays a game where he'll try to block me from getting to bed* *and during this time he'll jump at me. His big thing is head butting my boob! Now that he's 14 months and I'm OK with him jumping down off the bed, I throw his toy across the room for him for a while when we first go to bed and this tires him right out fairly quickly. After that, he only will jump or paw at my head in the morning when he needs to go to the bathroom and he only does this after he tries: 1. sitting at the end of the bed staring at me for a while 2. This escalates to staring + low Gremlin moan and finally 3. He tries to wake me up by jumping on my head (or pawing at it). 4.* *If I ignore that, he'll get right up on me and walk all over me.*

4. At what age did the puppy start sleeping with you?
*
I know he was sleeping on the bed full time by 6 months. I can't remember when I actually began his transition to the bed. I'm guess somewhere between 4 and 5 months.*

5. Is it possible to train the pup to sleep at the foot of your bed and if so, how?
*
I have no help on this one. I'm not even sure where Brody sleeps most of the night. I know while I'm reading he either lays at the end of the bed or nestled in among my pillows behind my head. When I turn off the light he then comes and nestles in next to me (usually at the small of my back). I'm not sure how long he stays there* *- I think he eventually moves back to the end of the bed.*


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Our dogs have always slept with us, even when we had 3 bichon frise at one time ('course we were skinnier in those days too! lol) Our Hav has slept with us from the age of 12 weeks (the 4th day we had him) and at first we were afraid we'd "flip" him off the bed when we'd turn around since he was such a light weight....but it never happened. (Thank God!) Sometimes he's at the foot of the bed now and sometimes he's in between us. He moves around in the middle of the night just like we do, I guess.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Another thing....We have a King-size bed. I am a very light sleeper, so the boys do not bother me at all while I am sleeping, only when they need to go outside to potty.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had a dog, and somtimes cats too, in bed with me since I was a little boy (61 now). 

We had up to 4 Havanese sleeping with us. One would take each corner. When we ran out of corners, we had up to 6 crates beside our bed, and they all slept in crates for a while.

When we outgrew that, I built a 1124 sq. ft. addition onto our house, including the dog room, plus a 16x44 covered porch for the dogs. Now only Twinkle sleeps in our bed. She's 15.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd love to have Charley in the bed. Up to now he's been sleeping in a crate next to the bed and usually he gets about 30 minutes with me before we head off to sleep. And yes I always get the butt in my face - he must think it's pretty cute. Or he's nosing his way around trying to find who knows what and yes, the digging - he does that too. I think he's looking for a palce to bury himself. Anyway, it's all fun. 

But, I'd like to transition to him sleeping with me. He's never once peed in his crate at nite but I worry that he might pee in the bed. Any suggestions? 

Charley's had only one accident in my house since March 4th. And that was on my bed about 4-5 weeks ago. My fault of course. I was thinking that it was time for him to potty but I didn't take him to his litter pan. We were just hanging out and I was not watching him and before I knew it there was a big puddle on my washable blanket (thank goodness).

So I guess because of that I'm worried he'll pee in the bed or worse, fall off the sides onto the wood floor. Why do they go so close to the edge? Eeek! It makes me nervous.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie sleeps with us and yes she digs. We don't worry about her falling off because we have a king size bed and she lays in the middle of at the foot of the bed. We have a hope chest at the end of the bed so that will catch her if she rolls off. She doesn't get in our face but will come up beside you and dig to get the covers the way she wants them. We got her when she was 2 yrs old and she starting sleeping with us when she was 3 yrs old.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Alcibides said:


> If yes,
> 1. Don't you worry the puppy will roll off the edge?
> 2. Does the puppy dig and dig in your bedding to make a nest for himself?
> 3. Does the puppy jump on your face from time to time?
> ...


Pepper sleeps with us, unless it's too hot and then he sleeps on the floor or in the bathroom (his choice).

We do not worry about him rolling off the edge. He usually sleeps between us or above my head, on my pillow.
Sometimes he digs, but only when he's in a playful mood.
He has never jumped on my face, but he does crawl up to give me wake-up kisses.
He was almost a year old when he started sleeping with us. 
I've not tried to train Pepper to sleep at the foot of the bed, but if he were down there I would probably worry about kicking him off in my sleep.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I can only speak from my experience but our puppy didn't sleep with us until he was a year old and crate trained. Our dog finds a spot and pretty much doesn't move all night. sometimes if he isn't feeling good or something has spooked him he will sleep up by our pillows and if there is a thunderstorm he buries himself under my pillow by the headboard. other then that once he hits the sack, he's out till morning.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for this great (and sometimes hilarious) information. It makes me relieved about Lucky's behavior in our bed (from wild to sacked out), pretty sure he'll never spend a whole night there, and delighted that he likes his new bed (see below) so well. Hats off to those of you with dogs AND cats. Even with a king size bed, I'd be terrified to roll over on some one. Really appreciate your help and information.


----------

